# Novice A &B????



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes you would be required to show another owner's dog in the "B" class. She can still show in "Novice A" in rally or obed until you/she puts a title on her first titled (Obed/rally) dog. If you title the dog in novice obed, she would then need to move the dog to novice B in rally. 
The owner would also need to enter the dog in the proper class when sending in the entry. She could not enter in Novice "A" and then ask to to take the dog and show in Novice "B".

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, Hank, that was as clear as mud.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, Hank, that was as clear as mud.


 
Yea, I know. It is one of those things that if you understand it you probably already knew the answer so you do not need the reply. If you don't knoow the answer, then my explanation makes no sense at all.

And I bet some think this reply is even more confusing than my original one! :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You're doing Novice B Obedience and she's doing Rally Novice A? And they're both her dogs, right? And she's never titled a dog, but you have... so if she were showing both dogs herself, she'd be in A classes for both? But b/c you're showing the obedience dog, you're moving into Obed Nov B? 

Did I get it right?

If so, I think that's how you do it -- and that entering Nov. B is what makes it legal. But from then on, the friend will have to finish the dog in Nov. B, and if she finished that dog in Nov. B before finishing her Rally Nov A dog, she'll need to switch from Rally Nov A to Nov B.

Not sure if I'm correct.... but that's my best guess.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You're doing Novice B Obedience and she's doing Rally Novice A? And they're both her dogs, right? And she's never titled a dog, but you have... so if she were showing both dogs herself, she'd be in A classes for both? But b/c you're showing the obedience dog, you're moving into Obed Nov B?
> 
> Did I get it right?
> 
> ...


 
My understanding of the AKC rules is if anyone other than the owner shows a dog in obedience it must be entereed in the"B" class. This is for all classes (Novice, Open, Utility). Also a dog can be shown and qualify in Novice "B" class and later be entered in Novice "A" as long as the handler was eligible to show in Novice "A". As an example if a Noovice "A" team has a leg under a particular judge who is Judging Novice "A" at a show, they can enter Novice "B" qualify and the leg will count (provided it is a different judge). The team could then enter and show at the next show back in Novice "A".


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, Steph- you have it all right except it is one and the same dog! Hank, I think I understand , and you're saying it's okay and legal for jeannie to show her own boxer in Rally A since she/he have no titles, and then I can show him in Novice B at the same show. You guys are masters of these rules, but I get sooooo scared by them. I tried looking it up in the orange book, but I'm not too satisfied unless I hear a green light from you! For another example, say I wanted to show Tally in Novice B, and my instructor wanted to show him in Rally Excellent at the exact same show: is that legal???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I see no reason why not.
As to your first question have you tried email AKC and asking them directly? They usually get back to you within a few days.

[email protected]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sheesh, this thread is harder to understand than the Healthcare Reform proposal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SO, if we wanted to do a CD in a weekend, could Hank The Great and Jill show Tango in Novice A and Novice B in the same day three days in a row???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Moved my post due to the ads that appear in this box that I in no way endorse!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

No.
The dog can only be entered in one novice class per show/trial. That is one of the reasons the AKC gives Rally a different Event number when held at the same site/same day. Well that and they (AKC) can charge you a $3 recording fee for both entries.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome info. Thank you, Hank. So it's okay for Jeannie to show in Rally and me in novice B, but a nono to try and hurry up his cd by Jeannie showing in Novice A and then me in Novice B- I guess a little alarm went off in my head that I should clarify this ahead of time rather than learning the hard/embarrassing way. . .


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, Hank, that was as clear as mud.


You mean as clear as the rule books....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I bypass the rule book and ask Hank! He knows all, in my opinion. . .


----------

